# Anyone had DR so severe that...



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel like I can't navigate myself around my house. especially when Im in my room, I feel like I cant walk around in it. I feel like I have a brick on top of my brain and a blindfold over my eyes. Anyone ever felt this and will it get better?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I kind of felt like that but mostly just that I felt so disoriented that I would "get lost" going to the bathroom. Taking a shower was the worst. If I had to close my eyes to rinse my hair, I'd completely loose track of where I was and open my eyes and freak out.

I was thinking this morning back to when things were that bad. I had to be hospitalized twice and both times, they made us get out of bed, shower, get dressed, go eat, do activities, etc. I always started to feel better and more human while hospitalized but then I would go home and go back into my routine of not getting out of bed, not leaving my room, and I felt worse. So after my last hospitalization I made myself follow the same routine as in the hospital. Like the worse I felt on a day, the harder I'd push myself to get out of bed and socialize and it actually helped.

Are you spending a lot of time in your room and away from people? Just trying to push on the best you can may help you to feel a little bit better.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I feel like I can't navigate myself around my house. especially when Im in my room, I feel like I cant walk around in it. *I feel like I have a brick on top of my brain and a blindfold over my eyes. Anyone ever felt this and will it get better?*


Yes, Melissa, I feel this way often (90% of the time)...and it does suck the joy out of life, BUT just as I said in my last response to your previous thread.....it does change in severity, and it will not stay this way forever, 24/7. You are in the middle of the storm right now, but eventually, the crashing waves and thunder will STOP, and the sun will shine soon thereafter (sorry, kinda cheesy analogy, but trust me!)


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I feel like I can't navigate myself around my house. especially when Im in my room, I feel like I cant walk around in it. I feel like I have a brick on top of my brain and a blindfold over my eyes. Anyone ever felt this and will it get better?


When I was at worst, I felt that way... even worse than that. Still have it these days sometimes, but it's much less intense. Just don't lose hope. It will be better with time even though it does not seem to you right now like that is possible. Learn to relax and to accept this condition.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I really hope so. It has been this way for a month now. Really really severe. It's pretty bad. I don't know what to do guys.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I really hope so. It has been this way for a month now. Really really severe. It's pretty bad. I don't know what to do guys.


Because of worry and fear it's mostly worse. The best thing to do is to do nothing. There is no formula to deal with it. To me it became better when I simply surrender myself to that hell. With that I make it to remove my horrible fear. After only one week after that it was better, but I'm still derealized, but not intense like I used to be. Accepting is probably the answer, but don't force yourself to accept it because that's also useless... just let it be. 
It's really actualy hard to give anybody good advice even though I am in that condition too. Every one of us must learn how to deal with it and simply let recover to come. 
Even though I am much better than at begining, I'm still sometimes completely hopeless, but I will not lose hope since I realized that it CAN be better. 
Recovery is very slow process and that waiting for recovery makes me frustrated, angry, scared and screwed.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Melissa_Z said:


> I feel like I can't navigate myself around my house. especially when Im in my room, I feel like I cant walk around in it. I feel like I have a brick on top of my brain and a blindfold over my eyes. Anyone ever felt this and will it get better?


I can definitely relate to that feeling, and it's tough, for me, partly because my anxiety seems to shoot up even higher when I go out in public, so I can get this feeling, in the midst of all of the numb and confusion, like there's nowhere to turn. Mine has gotten better, though; it was the most intense when my dp first started, and can still amp up, I think, when I've got more anxiety.


----------

